# So Who's Going To York This Weekend ????



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

So who's going, and whats on you shopping liist or what are you going there to see or who you gonna meet up ? Im rolling down with some freinds, I will also meet a bunch of you guys for the 1st time. Im also picking up some track a couple of engines and god nows what else............. Its been some time since i have gone to this show, I sure hope its different than the last time i attended.....


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick; 

A buddy and I will be there Friday. May have a short train with me "just in case." Will also bring the Brandywine & Gondor RR dragon transport car, which is still far from complete. 

Yours, 
David Meashey


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be up Saturday along with my mini layout in progress and some other projects which will be set up in the club layout hall alcove (between the rest rooms and the cafe). 
Looking forward to meeting the new and seeing the regulars. 

-Brian


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Forgot to mention. Always pack lots of other activities into this trip, so will leave tomorrow morning and be offline until next Monday. 

Have fun, 
David Meashey


----------



## yutzk (Jan 2, 2008)

Ill be down there too Nick. Check your PM box as I replied to you. Call me tommorrow and we can see if you want these two D-9's. They arent in 100% best of shape but they work. If you dont want em I'll prolly just keep em and send em to Aristo for fixing. Something I have to talk to Navin about this weekend too.....


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

I'll be heading up on Saturday. See you all there. -Kevin.


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

I was given a choice of going and buying nothing, or staying home and buying a pond liner and a garden shed... the shed won....


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there on Friday... 

Philip


----------



## scottemcdonald (Jan 11, 2008)

There will be a few of us running live steam this weekend. I'll be there on Saturday with the Wada gas-electric powered Burlington Zephyr and some small live steam. 










Scott


----------



## docwatsonva (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there Friday and Saturday. Arriving Thursday PM.

Doc


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll be there both days. Planning on harassing Larry. Anyone want to join in the fun?


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm hoping for Friday but stuff keeps coming up


----------



## Nicholas Savatgy (Dec 17, 2008)

Ok guys, I look forward to meeting some of you guys. I will have the green Harley sweatshirt on cant mis me. Kevin i will stop by and pick up those d-9s for my project. Thanks and see you all at the SHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOW.....


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Well we are all packed and ready to go, I hope to meet some of you at the show. i do hope you guys will be wearing badges to let us know who you are ? And Nick will you have your Aristocraft name tag on so i can meet up with you ? HE HE HE . I sure would like to pick your brain for some good ideals. See you all at the show. This will be my 1st of many largescale shows, im so happy.
Johnn


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

I went.







Prices too high.







Nothing new.







I left.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Nick,

Are you at the show? I looked all day and didn't see a single green harley davidson (You did mean HD, right?) shirt. Also checked with the folks at the front to see if they'd seen you and no one has. 

Mark


----------



## lathroum (Jan 2, 2008)

Prices too high?

I was there Friday... got the show car $50 with metal wheels... they were blowing out the Frisco Box Cars for $30 with metal wheels...

They were blowing out the FAs from the one show for $80...

And all that was Before you even got on the vendor floor...

How much better can you get...

Philip


----------



## Chillicharlie (Jan 2, 2008)

We found Nick Sat..........................in line to eat some of Lewis cake!!!!!!!! just kidding Nick 

Chillicharlie


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Were there any announcements? Any dates given for any Aristo, USAT, or AML products? 

Nothing new at all? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## jmill24 (Jan 11, 2008)

Phoenix said they expected some P8's this week but now the are pushed back to April. I was told that they could not get parts for the serial cable to hook up to computer for programming. Seams everyone is have hard time in getting electrical parts..................Jim


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

I went firday and then saturday morning. I didn't find much that was on my list but i did pick up a few odd ball items that I needed for pretty much internet prices less shipping. The shipping cost was my 6 hour drive there and hotel stay!! My friend and cohort that traveled with me found some good deals in 1/29th. We both noticed that attendance seemed lighter this year. Maybe the fall show thinned it out maybe the economy, either way it was alot nicer to walk around without bumping into people all day. I did pick up a new in box Bachmann Climax for $200 though!!! The layouts were nice as always. 
Overall i would give the show an average rating.


----------



## Richard Weatherby (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry, I missed the photo of Accucraft Cab Forward.... but...

Here are new Eggliners...





































First run of PCCs - on floor in background one is running on figure 8.










MTH - Pittsburgh Steelers...

I bought a few goldie oldies... plus one KCS 4 bay hopper & other USA


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I see that the PCC car still appears to have no motive power... Aristo bought the mold for the shell from some other company. I have suspected that they have not "invented" the power trucks yet. Did any of the PCC cars actually have a working drive train or motor? 

Any sight of the new RDC? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

They had a PCC car running on a figure eight. Don't know if it was a version of the final drive or not. They had RDC car body shells on display too. There was the gray, unpainted consol prototype again. No sign of the "kuppler." Lewis has been completely silent on that lately. 

I was there Friday morning. It seemed like the vendors were all busy, but it wasn't uncomfortably packed. I found all the things I was looking for.


----------



## Madman (Jan 5, 2008)

Posted By lathroum on 27 Mar 2010 07:43 PM 
Prices too high?

I was there Friday... got the show car $50 with metal wheels... they were blowing out the Frisco Box Cars for $30 with metal wheels...

They were blowing out the FAs from the one show for $80...

And all that was Before you even got on the vendor floor...

How much better can you get...

Philip



That may be, but there was nothing from Piko and the LGB products were
well overpriced.


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Dan,

Some of the LGB collector dealers had stuff pretty highly priced, I thought, too. I did see a White Pass diesel with Phoneix sound for like $350 at nicholas smith. That seemed like a pretty good deal. LGB mikados were still what? $800 or so? And NS also had the Amtrak Genny and 3 cars for $495. That's not bad. I heard the Fall show was a lot better for prices. I guess it all depended on what you were looking for.

I was tempted by the $80 FA, but put it off. Too late when I decided it might be good for me.


----------



## Johnn (Jan 5, 2010)

Posted By Chillicharlie on 27 Mar 2010 08:04 PM 
We found Nick Sat..........................in line to eat some of Lewis cake!!!!!!!! just kidding Nick 

Chillicharlie 

Now that would have been funny wouldnt it, I have to tell you he wasnt what i exspected. From what i heard there was a bet going on that he was a short, Fat, Itailian guy with a cigar, nope they were wrong werent they. I almost fell over when he walk over to the Aristocraft and shook Scotts and Lewis's hand and chatted with them for a bit. I met him and me my wife and Nick and his freind had lunch after the show and he helped me repair my GP-38 wheels in the parking lot of the show.
I had so much fun and met so many people i cant remember all there names but thank you to everyone for there time when it came to me asking what some might have thought as dumb questions but im fairly new at this train stuff and can use all the free help i can get. I found some really great deals on Saturday afternoon before leaving and it was well worth the trip for me. Once again thank you to everyone who helped me and thank you to the people, vendors and clubs who do this show, Its great having a G scale only show to go to and to talk only G scale is great.
Johnn


----------



## Tom Parkins (Jan 2, 2008)

Regarding the Kuppler, when I asked Lewis about it, he said that they just signed a production contract. He also mentioned some hold up recently with legal issues with Kadee and disucssions with NMRA, but that has been resolved (well the Kadee issue anyway). Lewis said typically production is within 60 days of the contract, but also mentioned the problems that they have been having since the factory bankruptcy. He's hoping the consolidation by years end, the delay mostly due to a backlog in production with all of the other companiies and getting the factory back on line. Do I take that as another excuse from Aristo? No, I just believe it's not easy dealing with those folks in China and that niche productions probably are not a high priority. 

Tom


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I posted a few pics of the model contest here http://www.largescalecentral.com/LS...pid=121117 

-Brian


----------



## Ltotis (Jan 3, 2008)

Piko products were on sale from at least two dealers. The Genny's seemed to be coming with 3 cafe cars. Saw Mikados from $799 (broken roof) to $1500. there were deals there but except for the Aristo Heavyweights there was nothing that I was really looking for.
LAO


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

I went Saturday. I managed to find a few great deals.... a couple of u25b's, an rs-3, a caboose and some rolling stock, as well as miscellaneous other bits and pieces (figures, vehicles, etc....). I thought prices were decent, but I guess it depended on what you were looking for. Never found Nick (where was that green Harley shirt?) Only had 1 problem... wife saw a "Dress Barn" store in York on the way home. If the Queen is happy, everyone is happy. The trade off was well worth it!!!


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

I went with a good friend from college on Friday. I spoke with Dave Sawyer and Rick Golding. I saw some other MLS members, but did not get to speak with them. I left the dragon transport car (still unfinished but fun to look at) on a siding on the Big Green layout for a couple of hours. We had to leave before 4:00 pm to aviod the heavy traffic around Harrisburg. We managed to miss most of it. 

I got several track items: rail clamps, the fastening tool, ground throws, and R7 turnouts. I also got ball bearing wheels, Kadee 831s, and the Bachmann steam logging hoist. The hoist will become the base machinery for a crane I hope to build. I was underwhelmed by the locomotives and rolling stock. Much of it was kind of pricy, and the stuff I was really looking for has yet to be produced. I had hoped to see some entry-level live steam, but only saw the Aristo 0-4-0. I had hoped to see something like a basic Regner, but no such luck. I also had toyed with buying the Bachmann Prospector Freight set, but only saw it on display at the Bachmann booth. Still, I am happy with what I was able to find. 

Hope everyone who went had a good time. 
David Meashey


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By altterrain on 28 Mar 2010 02:04 PM 
I posted a few pics of the model contest here http://www.largescalecentral.com/LS...pid=121117 

-Brian 
The "Mary Alice" private car is sweet. I could live in the 1:1 version just fine.


----------



## xo18thfa (Jan 2, 2008)

Come on fellas:


----------



## Dave Meashey (Jan 2, 2008)

Took the camera, but did not take any photos. Most of the contest entries must have been put out after we left. Layouts were nice, but changes were minimal from previous years. 

David Meashey


----------

